# Help needed with Visa proceedures.



## MikeandEmilyD

Hi.
So we got our Visa and arrived in France. Upon arriving we validated our Visas online and got a letter saying that our long term VLS-TS long stay visa validation has been registered. We paid 200 euro each and were told that this is for our initial residence permit.
At the bottom of this letter there is a foot note that says "upon your arrival in France remember to: complete your administrative procedures at https:\\etudiant-etranger.ameli.fr to obtain your compulsory social security coverage.
However the link leads to a page where you have to choose between being a student in or out of employment.
We are neither and there is no other choice that I can see.
Does anyone have any idea what is going on ?
Many thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's a form letter and I guess whoever sent it may have either grabbed the wrong form - or they only have one form and figure it you're not a student, you'll just ignore the information. (Seriously, this isn't uncommon here.) You're good to go. You may hear something from OFII next. Home - Ofii if you're curious, but they will contact you when you need to do anything (possibly the medical exam - don't worry, it's a pretty easy one).


----------

